# I got married!



## 4x4 (May 2, 2011)

I tell ya, this was by far the best experience of my life. Jenny and I have been together for 6 years on April 9th of this year and got married April 30th. I am very blessed to have such a beautiful wife to spend the rest of my life with.
So, what did I do on my first day of marriage? I said "honey do you mind if I go turkey hunting?" She said "of coarse not hun good luck!" I am the luckiest man alive! Heres a few pics that I could srounge up.

My beautiful Wife










This is at my brothers, he held us an afterparty at his new house. Had to sport the FoxPro hat!




And our rings


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 2, 2011)

Congrats, you did very well. A beautiful wife that understands the outdoor life style is priceless. Mine of 25+ years rode to camp sunday and helped refresh our minerals. Count your BLESSINGS ones like those are rare!!!!


----------



## BigCountry19 (May 2, 2011)

Congrat's, I got married too.......28 yrs ago, greatest thing ever to happen to me!!!  Beautiful bride, ya'll have a happy life together!!


----------



## Hut2 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## win280 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats on getting married.


----------



## Stumper (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Hoss (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to you and the new bride.  

Hoss


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 3, 2011)

Congrats to both of y'all!!


----------



## MTMiller (May 3, 2011)

congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## milltown (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## runswithbeer (May 3, 2011)

yeah id say u stepped up man


----------



## georgia_home (May 3, 2011)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Paymaster (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you! Live long and happy!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwood56 (May 3, 2011)

Congrats!! --I see your here in Watkinsville if you need any archery equipment give me a call i have a bowshop at my home down hwy 15 about 5miles.thanks,Walt (706)338-4371


----------



## Mud Minnow (May 3, 2011)

congrads!


----------



## 4x4 (May 3, 2011)

bigwood56 said:


> Congrats!! --I see your here in Watkinsville if you need any archery equipment give me a call i have a bowshop at my home down hwy 15 about 5miles.thanks,Walt (706)338-4371[/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet! I may need a new string before season I will DEF keep you in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 3, 2011)

Congrats Ben!!  I wish you and your bride the best of luck....


----------



## wvdawg (May 3, 2011)

Congrats!  Ya'll have a wonderful life together!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 3, 2011)

Looks like you outkicked your coverage.  Congratulations.


----------



## Tacklebox (May 3, 2011)

Congrats, understanding each other will carry u a long ways.  
 Did u ask for a new boat the 2nd day?


----------



## whitworth (May 4, 2011)

*How wonderful*

You now have an independent auditor who will review all your outdoor purchases.    The audits might come a little later.  

Good luck to your wife and you.


----------



## rshunter (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations. Hope you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## jigman29 (May 4, 2011)

CongratsI was married 15 years april 4th and wouldn't change a minute of it.


----------



## 762hunter (May 9, 2011)

outta your league there!

Good job!


----------



## K80Shooter (May 9, 2011)

Congrats, she's very beautiful. Try to keep her involved in the outdoors as much as possable. They make great hunting partners and are very nice to snuggle up to on those long cold nights at deer camp!!!


----------



## v1vrv2 (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 10, 2011)

Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## 4x4 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, she is truely my reason for existing. We just got back from our honeymoon, we took a Carnival cruise to the Bahamas for 5 days and that was a blast, we went snorkling over a coral reef, took jet skies out in the ocean, it was an experience of a lifetime for this good ole country boy.


----------



## Corey (May 10, 2011)

Congrats and good luck man, its gets hard at time's but you have 
to make it work. Pick your fights and stand your ground but also 
know when to take it like a man and swallow your pride. 

Keep God in your life and let him settle your disagreements.


----------



## 4x4 (May 10, 2011)

Corey said:


> Keep God in your life and let him settle your disagreements.



Indeed.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 10, 2011)

Good luck You two.!! May Happiness be always in Your home..


----------



## K80 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 11, 2011)

Corey said:


> Congrats and good luck man, its gets hard at time's but you have
> to make it work. Pick your fights and stand your ground but also
> know when to take it like a man and swallow your pride.
> 
> Keep God in your life and let him settle your disagreements.



Amen. Congrats


----------



## StriperAddict (May 11, 2011)

HawgWild23 said:


> Amen. Congrats


 
Amen x2.

Glad you had such a nice honeymoon.  18 yrs ago me and my bride were in the Pocono Mts for ours and she insisted on going to an outdoor shooting range.  After hittin 4 of 6 clays holding a shotgun for the first time, I was thinkin, "Man, what a woman!!!" 


Best to you both!!


----------

